# Left over hides in the freezer



## rvrbnk1 (Sep 21, 2011)

I was going through the freezer in the garage and found a raccoon hide I had thrown in there and forgot all about it. Now I know the warm weather is not good if i do anything with it. It is still GREEN and is not going to be sold So my question:

is it worth the time to do anything with it now during the summer or would it be better to just wait until the fall when it is colder out?

Thanks for the input


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey stranger ! I would leave it in the freezer unless it's getting in the way of your tater tots and chicken nuggets. LOL


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't know about that....but if it's taking up precious cookie dough ice cream space it may well have to go.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

It really depends on what you want to do with it. If its going to be tanned then it would be ok to flesh and salt to send to tannery. But if you just want to flesh and stretch you would have to pay close attention depending on the heat. Just my opinon


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Here's an idea!!! Make a raccoon cap and send it to stonegod!!!!LOL..........seriously!!........wouldn't that be a nice thing to do??


You are 8 up!

That's meant in friendly sort of way!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

If you aren't selling it what are you doing with it?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

unless it's bagged & wrapped up almost air free it will freezer burn by next fall.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You must think that was a sasquatch raccoon


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome back Randy!


----------

